# Gun Day Fun Day



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to my friend Jims range yesterday to do some practicing with my G19 and my SR22. I had been dry fire practicing with my laserlyte practice cartridge until my trigger finger was sore the night before. The practice paid off big time. My groups with the Glock have shrunk considerably. My double taps and rapid fire are a lot tighter than they were. I shot Jims antique High Standard and he stopped me half way through my 10 shot string and said that he couldn't see my hits after my second shot. I told him to be patient and after I emptied the magazine we walked up to see a ragged hole with two "flyers" 1/2" away from the ragged hole.

My SR22 shoots like I want it to. Press the trigger and it goes bang every time. The nice part is that it places the bullet right where the front sight is aiming. Shooting at 15 yards the groups were just inside of 3". If I were to use a rest I could tighten them up a bit more. I don't want to brag, my skills are just coming back to where they once were.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Off to my range in the morning - only a short stop as my youngest is getting hitched later in the day. Luckily, I'm Father Of The Groom, so my responsibilities are on the low side.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I went to my friend Jims range yesterday to do some practicing with my G19 and my SR22. I had been dry fire practicing with my laserlyte practice cartridge until my trigger finger was sore the night before. The practice paid off big time. My groups with the Glock have shrunk considerably. My double taps and rapid fire are a lot tighter than they were. I shot Jims antique High Standard and he stopped me half way through my 10 shot string and said that he couldn't see my hits after my second shot. I told him to be patient and after I emptied the magazine we walked up to see a ragged hole with two "flyers" 1/2" away from the ragged hole.
> 
> My SR22 shoots like I want it to. Press the trigger and it goes bang every time. The nice part is that it places the bullet right where the front sight is aiming. Shooting at 15 yards the groups were just inside of 3". If I were to use a rest I could tighten them up a bit more. I don't want to brag, my skills are just coming back to where they once were.
> 
> GW


If you can't see a spread, increase the distance. I shoot handguns at 25 yards (with no problem seeing spreads).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> I went to my friend Jims range yesterday to do some practicing with my G19 and my SR22. I had been dry fire practicing with my laserlyte practice cartridge until my trigger finger was sore the night before. The practice paid off big time. My groups with the Glock have shrunk considerably. My double taps and rapid fire are a lot tighter than they were. I shot Jims antique High Standard and he stopped me half way through my 10 shot string and said that he couldn't see my hits after my second shot. I told him to be patient and after I emptied the magazine we walked up to see a ragged hole with two "flyers" 1/2" away from the ragged hole.
> 
> My SR22 shoots like I want it to. Press the trigger and it goes bang every time. The nice part is that it places the bullet right where the front sight is aiming. Shooting at 15 yards the groups were just inside of 3". If I were to use a rest I could tighten them up a bit more. I don't want to brag, my skills are just coming back to where they once were.
> 
> GW


Do you use snap caps when doing your dry-fire practice? Just curious if I should invest in some...not that I do a lot of dry-fire practice, but I am curious if even doing some with my Glocks, could damage the striker.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Do you use snap caps when doing your dry-fire practice? Just curious if I should invest in some...not that I do a lot of dry-fire practice, but I am curious if even doing some with my Glocks, could damage the striker.


The Laserlyte works as a snap cap. It also shoots a laser down the gun barrel to the target. It gives you real time feedback on how your shot was placed. For $74 it's a bargain!

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Off to my range in the morning - only a short stop as my youngest is getting hitched later in the day. Luckily, I'm Father Of The Groom, so my responsibilities are on the low side.


Congratulations Steve, Hope it's a great day for all involved!

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Congratulations Steve, Hope it's a great day for all involved!
> 
> GW


Thankee - we're working on that but see no problems in that area.


----------

